# Morgan Freeman...please send him Love



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

*Morgan Freeman needs HeartVibes. I love you Morgan Freeman.
 Please feel better soon. I'm so sorry you are hurt.*

*HeartVibes, cheryl faith*​
CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News

*Morgan Freeman hospitalized after wreck*

Oscar-winning actor Morgan Freeman is in serious condition after a car accident in Mississippi, according to hospital officials and associates. Ashley Norris, the manager of a nightclub Freeman owns, said the 71-year-old actor was in an accident Sunday night. He was taken to a hospital in nearby Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## cre8_yourself (Aug 4, 2008)

omg  god bless!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG! I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

i hope he gets better soon!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats a shame. I hope he gets better


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 4, 2008)

sending good vibes and well wishes his way....he's one of the best


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

*I think I sorta worship him...I'm in awe of Morgan Freeman. I cried on the phone when my hubby called at his break. He said he thought Morgan Freeman is like a Father Figure to me...Yeah, my dad is about the same age....I'm sure that's part of it.*
*But apart from that, I simply LOVE Morgan Freeman.*

*Ya' know how you can't imagine a World without certain people? He is on my list of people who don't know I exist, but who have affected my World profoundly.*

*I'm so HeartWarmed to know people are sending prayers to this great man.*

*xxxCherylFaith,*
*     (who has lived in a rollercoaster of Emotions over the past week, & has  cathart-ed (if that's a word) it out & screamed it out here on Specktra.) *​
_add: (from CNN.com  "... The Jackson, Mississippi, Clarion-Ledger reported that Freeman's business partner, Bill Luckett of Clarksdale, visited Freeman at Memphis' Regional Medical Center..."...He's resting quietly and has some fractures. Nothing life-threatening. Nothing permanent," Luckett told the newspaper. "He's in good spirits, but he's in some pain..."

May his pain be eased asap.xxx I believe everyone who thinks of him now is helping him.
_


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 4, 2008)

My mom told me this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope he recovers and soon. I love him.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 4, 2008)

He's an awesome actor & I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## *KT* (Aug 4, 2008)

Love him!  Especially in Shawshank Redemption.  It sounds like he was at least in good spirits, despite the circumstances.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 4, 2008)

_I think he feels our Hearts, even if he doesn't know who we are, exactly. I am strange about these ideas, I know. I seriously believe in the 
power of HeartVibes.

I know anyone can check the news for him/herself , but just in case: _
Morgan Freeman hospitalized after car wreck - CNN.com

"...
 Freeman, 71, broke his left upper arm and suffered several other fractures and neck and shoulder injuries in the wreck, said Bill Luckett, an attorney from Clarksdale, Mississippi.
 A woman who also was in the car was taken to the same hospital, said Angie Underwood, a spokeswoman for the Mississippi Highway Patrol. No information on her condition was released.
 Freeman could have surgery as early as Monday evening and could need three to four months to recover, Luckett told reporters outside the Regional Medical Center in Memphis, Tennessee.
   "He's in good spirits, but he's in some pain," said Luckett, who owns a restaurant and blues club with Freeman in Clarksdale...."

_seems Mr.Freeman is on the mend. I wish we could banish his pain, tho._
_love to all,Cheryl Faith
_


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 5, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!  Here is to a speedy recovery.  

I read on Perez Hilton's website today that he thinks that there is a Batman curse.  First Heath Ledger, then Christian Bale went crazy, and not Morgan Freeman.  I don't believe in curses but I hope nothing like that is happening!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family!  Here is to a speedy recovery.  

I read on Perez Hilton's website today that he thinks that there is a Batman curse.  First Heath Ledger, then Christian Bale went crazy, and not Morgan Freeman.  I don't believe in curses but I hope nothing like that is happening!_

 
*OMGoddess! This is certainly weird! I hope it's just *accidental* coincidence.*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 5, 2008)

That's terribly sad! It's almost a wake up call to movie makers who take him for granted:
"Hey, let's get Mr. Freeman to narrate our documentary about depressed seals."
If he dies, then what? I say this because he's a film icon and has one of the most recognizable voices. 

I've also heard a lot of "Driving Miss Daisy", "Bucket List", and "_Well, he played God_!" jokes but this is really serious. I hope he lives.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 5, 2008)

I love Morgan Freeman.  He's in my prayers.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 5, 2008)

I read about what happened this morning and I felt devastated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He just seems like such a kind and wonderful person and he's always been one of my favorite personalities. I hope that he recovers soon.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 8, 2008)

So is the woman who was in the car with him during the crash the reason for his divorce?  The timing seems kinds odd if not.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 8, 2008)

just because he's in the movies and always looks like a nice guy doesn't mean he is. it's sad that he got hurt, and i like his work just as much as the next person, but i think the media is pushing the whole "what would we do without him?!" thing a little too much.


----------



## User93 (Aug 9, 2008)

i hope he gets better soon! I feel bad for this happening as for Morgan Freeman himself, and the same as i would feel bad knowing some old man of 71 years old got into the accident. I hope for his speedy recovery. He is a very strong man, he will do it!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So is the woman who was in the car with him during the crash the reason for his divorce?  The timing seems kinds odd if not._

 
*I know...I feel sad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Don't know if she is the "reason," but from what I know from personal experience, I doubt any one factor, even a "woman" factor, *
*is "the" reason...

**What happened before the woman, if so?....
Or what did *not* happen in the marriage which would have kept/made it successful?*

*I wish I hadn't read about the divorce. I hate the press sometimes.

* 
*xxxCherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_just because he's in the movies and always looks like a nice guy doesn't mean he is._

 
*I agree with you.*

 Quote:

  it's sad that he got hurt, and i like his work just as much as the next person, but i think the media is pushing the whole "what would we do without him?!" thing a little too much.  
 
*I feel he is way more than who we see in his movies.
I have followed his career and I continue to do so.

A friend, who actually met him in an informal setting, thought he was absolutely lovely. 

I feel similarly about a few other people, like Johnny Depp, for instance, and Theda Bara, who happens to be gone, from another Era altogether...but she is still a part of my Life and I have researched her to discover more about who she was when she was not "in the movies."....I believe the people who really knew her found her to be completely different from "The Vamp" character into which she became typecast. I have read (and I am reading) countless pieces of literature about her Life.

I imagine a person touches many different people differently, or, sometimes, does not touch another person at all. 

I feel incredibly fortunate to share a world with a person like Morgan Freeman. 

Of course, you are entitled to your opinion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I said below, I find *my* world difficult to imagine without certain people as part of it, even if these people have no idea I exist.
I think I'm not alone in this feeling. 

CherylFaith
*


----------



## msmack (Aug 9, 2008)

I wish him a speedy recovery


----------

